
How Tim Cook Made Apple His Own - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tim-cook-apple-steve-jobs-trump-china-iphone-ipad-apps-smartphone-11596833902
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/v69CJ](https://archive.vn/v69CJ)

